# Initial Accommodation- Hostel/Hotel/Furnished Apartment in Melbourne



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

My husband and I are planning to move to Melbourne beginning of October this year. We do not have any relatives of friends in Melbourne and therefore would have to initially stay in a hostel or hotel. Does anyone know of cheap hostels or hotels in Melbourne CBD area? Are Short term rentals (2 to 3 months) an option? Ideally we would like to stay someplace for an initial 7 to 10 days and then move to a short term rental apartment. Once we get a job we would want to rent an apartment for long term and preferably close to the area of work.

I would like to hear from other Expat Members who did not have friends or family in Australia how you all managed the initial stay. Any website that can help me with cheap accommodation will be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Sanjukta,

How did you manage the short term rental? Please let me know


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know of any cheap places except the backpackers. Have you tried uni accommodation out of season I wonder if they have rooms?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*Reg initial accomodation in melbourne*

Hi Sanjukta...how did you manage the accomodation in the end? please share your exp.....i am in similar boat and coming there end of Feb 2013.
please let me know.



Sanjukta said:


> My husband and I are planning to move to Melbourne beginning of October this year. We do not have any relatives of friends in Melbourne and therefore would have to initially stay in a hostel or hotel. Does anyone know of cheap hostels or hotels in Melbourne CBD area? Are Short term rentals (2 to 3 months) an option? Ideally we would like to stay someplace for an initial 7 to 10 days and then move to a short term rental apartment. Once we get a job we would want to rent an apartment for long term and preferably close to the area of work.
> 
> I would like to hear from other Expat Members who did not have friends or family in Australia how you all managed the initial stay. Any website that can help me with cheap accommodation will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hi Sanjukta...how did you manage the accomodation in the end? please share your exp.....i am in similar boat and coming there end of Feb 2013.
> please let me know.



I haven't relocated to Melbourne yet as there has been some changes in our plan.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> I haven't relocated to Melbourne yet as there has been some changes in our plan.


However, have you got any clue or idea regarding primary accommodation?
This could be a great help for some of us.


----------



## tinku981 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am planning to go in Mid-March and accommodation is big question mark. Are you aware of www(dot)gumtree(dot)com(dot)au, www(dot)realestate(dot)com(dot)au. Have a look at these and this may help you!

I am trying to find a friend/family in Sydney or Melbourne for initial accommodation. If did not get any then will reply on these websites to get a place to stay..

Cheers


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

tinku981 said:


> I am planning to go in Mid-March and accommodation is big question mark. Are you aware of www(dot)gumtree(dot)com(dot)au, www(dot)realestate(dot)com(dot)au. Have a look at these and this may help you!
> 
> I am trying to find a friend/family in Sydney or Melbourne for initial accommodation. If did not get any then will reply on these websites to get a place to stay..
> 
> Cheers


We are banking on airbnb.com to get us an accomodation for about a week during which we hope to find a rental (nd possibly accustom to the new laptop and type with less mistakes )


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

haven't got any replies yet from gumtree....anyways need to wait.

srivasu: let us know if you get one...anyways u r going next month...i plan to come in end of feb (23 feb) but only for initial stamping. let me know about your experience...and add me on linkedin (my id mmanjrekar)



srivasu said:


> We are banking on airbnb.com to get us an accomodation for about a week during which we hope to find a rental (nd possibly accustom to the new laptop and type with less mistakes )


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> haven't got any replies yet from gumtree....anyways need to wait.
> 
> srivasu: let us know if you get one...anyways u r going next month...i plan to come in end of feb (23 feb) but only for initial stamping. let me know about your experience...and add me on linkedin (my id mmanjrekar)


Sure will keep everyone updated, I have completely pinned my hopes on airbnb.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey whats your email or linked in id? 
lets add each other


srivasu said:


> Sure will keep everyone updated, I have completely pinned my hopes on airbnb.


----------

